# Untimely deaths.



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Been bummer the last few days here. Last Thursday morning a mom wrecked taking her eight year old son to school, He was thrown out the car with his book back on and car landed on him. The lady left the paved road in a curve rolling the car. He was not in seat belt. No idea on the mom but she was in the hospital last I heard. She made two fatal mistakes, one child not in seat belt and other what ever it was to roll the car. Could have just been speeding or texting, no idea. Sad. We do not know them but so sad.

This evening my wife gets call a coworker's son in his late 20's has passed. Not sure why but he has been using drugs for while off and on. He leaves behind a wife and young child (under 2 I believe) and a little older step child.

This afternoon about 4:30 lady who works for me ask do we have a client with so and so last name? Before I could answer with the man's first name she said I found it. He had passed away last Monday. He owned a small business last I knew with near 10 employees. No way that business makes it without him. No idea what happened there, he has a 10 year old daughter and I know other children and step children. I did not know him well but really did like him.

Now I know very well death is a certain and we each will face it. However, we don't need to rush it. Every life is precious and beleive it or not each one does encourage or inspire someone. We none know our last breath or our friends either. Life is precious. Live it, Don't waste it. Be careful. Be ready before you move on. Appreciate each one of you.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Couldn't "like" your post.

Our sympathy, feel for all affected; you especially as you have a connection with all.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Palmettokat said:


> Been bummer the last few days here. Last Thursday morning a mom wrecked taking her eight year old son to school, He was thrown out the car with his book back on and car landed on him. The lady left the paved road in a curve rolling the car. He was not in seat belt. No idea on the mom but she was in the hospital last I heard. She made two fatal mistakes, one child not in seat belt and other what ever it was to roll the car. Could have just been speeding or texting, no idea. Sad. We do not know them but so sad.
> 
> This evening my wife gets call a coworker's son in his late 20's has passed. Not sure why but he has been using drugs for while off and on. He leaves behind a wife and young child (under 2 I believe) and a little older step child.
> 
> ...


That last sentence is really the key:

Once we learn that life is precious (and truly a* miracle*), we can then become inspired to find a way to help each other.

I took what skills I had and gave them to others to inspire them. After I started doing that, life took on a higher meaning and purpose.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

It was confirmed today the young man lost his battle with drugs.


----------

